# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Ahmet Nur Çebi: Bizden günah gitti

## ceyda

77917_ahmet-nur-cebi_1.jpg
Ocak ayının ilk haftası

Beşiktaş kulübünün 2. başkanı Ahmet Nur Çebi, gündemle ilgili konular hakkında ses getirecek açıklamalar yaptı. Dünkü idmanda basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtlayan Çebi, olaylı tamamlanan Kasımpaşa maçının mutlaka tekrar edilmesi gerektiğini söyledi. Çebi, TFF alacak olduğu kararla şike süreci gibi yıllarca konuşulacak bir olay yaratmamalı. En doğru kararı alıp hakkımızı vermeliler. Edindiğimiz bilgilere göre maçla ilgili karar, Ocak ayının ilk haftası açıklanacak. Taraftarımız bize bu karşılaşmayla ilgili olarak inanılmaz bir baskı yapıyor. Onlar da artık Beşiktaşın hakkının yenmemesi için elimizden ne geliyorsa yapmamızı istiyor. Biz de bu konuda yapılacak tüm girişimleri yapıyoruz diye konuştu.

Yönetime gerek kalmaz

Mutsuz taraftarların her şeyi yapacağını vurgulayan Çebi, Taraftarlarımız bize sürekli, Siz hiçbir şeyi beceremeyecek misiniz? diye isyan ediyor. Bizden günah gitti. Maçın tekrar edilmemesinden ve sonrasında olacak olaylardan Türkiye Futbol Federasyonu (TFF) sorumludur. Federasyonun alacağı karar, emsal olabilir. TFF, çalışanlarını ve kurullarını koruyor olabilir ama alacakları karar, kurullarının yapmış olduğu yanlışı düzeltmeleri için bir fırsat. MHKnın görüşlerine rağmen tekrar yönünde bir karar almaları lazım. Eğer bunu yapamıyorlarsa TFF yönetimine gerek kalmaz o zaman yorumunu yaptı. 

Bu ezikliği istemezler

Rakipleri Kasımpaşanın da buradaki yanlışı kabullendiğini vurgulayan Siyah-Beyazlıların 2. Başkanı, Kasımpaşaspor Kulübü de bu olayı kabullenmiş görünüyor. Çünkü onlar da böyle bir yanlışlığın ezikliği ile yaşamak istemezler derken, TFF Merkez Hakem Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Alpin, Hakem Barış Şimşek, kural neyse bu maçta onu uyguladı tarzındaki söylemleri için Alp ahlak dışı bir şey yapmadı ama çok büyük bir yanlış yaptı. Maç sonrası açıklamalarını sohbette söylediği dile getiriliyor ama böyle önemli konuları sohbette söylemeye de hakkı yok. Bunlar sohbette konuşulacak şeyler değil dedi.

Paşadan yanıt gecikmedi!

Kasımpaşa kulübü, Ahmet Nur Çebinin kendileriyle ilgili olarak yaptığı açıklamalara sert yanıt verdi. Kulübün sitesinden konuyla ilgili olarak özetle, Sahada oynanan ve bileğinin hakkıyla kazanılan bir galibiyeti gölgelemek isteyen ve maçın tekrarından medet uman Beşiktaş Kulübü yöneticilerinin mağduru oynayan, gerçeklikten uzak, artık yüzsüzlük seviyesine ulaşmış ve ezik tutumunu kamuoyunun takdirine bırakıyoruz denildi.

Kaynak

----------

